# nfs + umapfs



## john_doe (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm trying to build ports as normal user. Having set following in environment 
*__MAKE_CONF*=/a/my.mk
*PORTSDIR*=/a/freebsd-ports
*DISTDIR*=/nfs/dist
the issue I've stumbled upon is that files on NFS are owned by *root*. It's intentional so that local users on that server are not able to modify them. On NetBSD I'd just use temporary mountpoint and remap creds via UMAPFS. However, FreeBSD removed support for UMAPFS long ago. So, what am I supposed to use on FreeBSD 9-CURRENT to masquerade as root?

I've tried to use *-maproot=myuser* (and *-maproot=1001*) in /etc/exports on the server but it doesn't appear to work, files are still owned by *root:wheel*.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2009)

You might want to set WRKDIRPREFIX to /tmp/build i.e.


----------

